# MS Word 07 breaks words at the end of line-no hyphens



## crogers (Jan 21, 2009)

Im using MS Word 07 with XP and everytime I type to the end of a line, it breaks the word apart instead of moving the whole word to the next line. It does not hyphenate the word either. How do I change the settings to wrap the words instead of breaking them?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

On the Page Layout ribbon click the arrow next to the a-bc symbol and select None if you don’t want any hyphens or Manual if you want ot be able to hyphenate some words and not others.

The symbol on the ribbon actually looks more like below:

a-
bc


----------

